

Ask HN: Term Sheets - ieatpaste

Anyone have advice on negotiating terms and/or have access to theFunded?
======
rms
<http://venturehacks.com/articles/term-sheet-hacks>

Also just apply for access to The Funded. You're a CEO, right? :D If there's
some specific info you want right now send me an email and I can send it to
you.

------
alain94040
Thousands of people have access to thefunded.com. It's the best resource out
there to answer your question, together with my other favorite:
venturehacks.com

Access to thefunded is restriced to CEOs usually. If you don't qualify, it's
going to be tough to answer all your questions here :-)

~~~
jaspertheghost
Founders/CEOs. Both are fine.

------
suhail
Read Paul Graham's essay on it =)

